# River's First Week of Training (6 months old)



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HajQHVosUuU


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

River is a great pup. You are doing great with her. We here at GRF have a soft spot for dogs named River. One of our beloved former members had a kennel called Riverdogs.


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate your complements!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh wow what a sweet heart! Just adorable. Great job training!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks,
He gets told sweet he is all the time! He sure is a funny puppy to have around and train!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

River, you are too cute. What a good, smart puppy you've got there.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks C's Mom! He has been such a joy to have around this past week! I can't believe how smart he is. He sure is a good boy!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thanks for Reposting River's Movie!*



FlyingQuizini said:


>


Thanks FlyingQuizini for reposting the movie!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW she's a cutie and so well trained. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww. Love him!


----------

